# Vorkompilierte Pakete Installieren - PORTAGE_BINHOST für kde

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich möchte nicht mehr alles selbst kompillieren. Kennt jemand einen PORTAGE_BINHOST für aktuelle kde Pakete?

----------

